# Kigtropin - how to run for a GH newbie?



## mrimg (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi everybody.

Please forgive any ignorance I may show with this post, I'm writing this on behalf of a friend who is a lot less tech savvy.

The person in question is in his 30s and has been training for quite some years now and has in the past ran various oral/injectable cycles, he did put on quite some size but due to a mix of family problems and a back niggle he got a little out of shape. He's trimmed up now and for what ever reason is adamant on running a HGH cycle. My questions are:

1) How should he run the Kigtropin? I know this isn't a straight forward question as there are varying opinions on the most effective way to inject but if you suggest a few protocols (how much, when and how often) with any benefits/cons I can present this to him and let him decide.

2) He is getting 100iu of this Kigtropin for *price removed*, is that about right? I know he needs to be on it for a while to reap the rewards so will buy more when he needs to but there's no point paying over the odds for it.

Thanks for any help, it will be much appreciated, I'd rather ask on here than him rely on some bloke down the gym who insists on injecting 50iu once a week for dem gainzzzz.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Tell him to run it to the nearist bin and throw it in waste d his money plus you cant talk prices on here


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

The best way to run kigtropin is to not run kigtropin lol


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

your mate only paid about 50% too much on kigs...awful stuff


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

mrimg said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> Please forgive any ignorance I may show with this post, I'm writing this on behalf of a friend who is a lot less tech savvy.
> 
> ...


He should be running HGH on top of a good steroid cycle for good gains, and even then only as the icing on the cake if he intends to have a competition style physique


----------



## mrimg (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. Fortunately he hasn't actually paid or collected the Kigtropin yet. Apologies didn't know I couldn't state prices.

Well I've forwarded your views on to him and his reply was "f*ck it then" ha. Like I said it's out of my hands, it's something he hasn't tried and for some reason seems to be getting a little hyped up locally. I'd rather at least try to set him on the right path.

His goals aren't to be up to competition standard quite yet. He's managed to lean up, dropping quite a lot of fat then gradually putting on muscle. He just wants to get the wheels in motion again and try build up nicely, obviously putting in the effort at the gym and keeping his diet and sleep in check.

So are GH only cycles not worth the effort? At the moment he's now looking for an alternative brand/source but if there's no point I'll tell him not to bother lol.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Are there any good kigs out there?


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

B.I.G said:


> Are there any good kigs out there?


No


----------



## jamesthompson (Dec 12, 2012)

Best thing about lurking is you see a thread like this about once a week. pre-warned and all that.


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

B.I.G said:


> Are there any good kigs out there?





mark67 said:


> No


Yes there are, it depends on your source.

I would never buy Kigs online, far too dodgy but I've been using a batch of Kigs for about 2 weeks now which I sourced locally and it's very good.

I think everyone's jumping on the 'Kigs is sh;t bandwagon'. Fair enough a lot of people have been lumbered with sh;t stuff, but that doesn't mean to say the genuine brand is sh;t.

At the moment, I'm using Kig for another 2 weeks then I'm switching to Hygetrpoin for 6-8 weeks to monitor which gives me better effects.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> Yes there are, it depends on your source.
> 
> I would never buy Kigs online, far too dodgy but I've been using a batch of Kigs for about 2 weeks now which I sourced locally and it's very good.
> 
> ...


I was wondering because I can source these cheap at the moment and a mate is running them at 10iu a day mon-fri and he said he feels it in his hands etc but I'm worried that it's just in his head and I don't wanna throw money away..


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

B.I.G said:


> I was wondering because I can source these cheap at the moment and a mate is running them at 10iu a day mon-fri and he said he feels it in his hands etc but I'm worried that it's just in his head and I don't wanna throw money away..


I'm only on 4iu a day and I've had tingling in hands & feet, and numbness. I really noticed it kicked in after the 6th day of use, began experiencing increased feelings of well being. Better quality sleep too.

Find out what batch they are, mine are from April last year.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> I'm only on 4iu a day and I've had tingling in hands & feet, and numbness. I really noticed it kicked in after the 6th day of use, began experiencing increased feelings of well being. Better quality sleep too.
> 
> Find out what batch they are, mine are from April last year.


Cheers mate. Feeling to give them a go at the price. I'll let you know cheers


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

im using kigs. seems fine. its just generic stuff (as is most) but i have a good source.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Me personally having been had over by buying the sh*te would never buy nor reccomend anyone buy kigs for the simple reason l have heard more stories of snides than l have of decent stuff.


----------



## mrimg (Sep 6, 2011)

Well as it transpires he now has 100iu of riptropin in his possession!

Thank you for all the input!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Arent all the kigs fake?as in there is not a single legit one since early last year.that's not to say its impossible for there to be some gh in them but they aren't legit kigs.


----------

